# Help with coyote set up area



## Nicholas (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi guys I was wondering if you might have some advice as to where to set up for coyote hunting on this property. I have see a large yote creeping down the creek next to the cornfield on the left hand side of the picture. 

Alittle background beyond the top of the image is a very brushy area that turns into a swamp. To the east is a wooded area the opens up to another large field. At the bottom right of the image is the back end of a township park and at the top left beyond the creek is an isolated island of trees and high ground. I will attempt to link an aerial view of the property. I would be very grateful for any suggestion you might have regarding this matter. Thanks for your time!

Nick


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

wind, wind, wind, wind, wind. Thats going to tell you where to set up! lol....u have to play the wind big time. If it were me....looking at the map and you saying that youve seen him run the creek....thats probably where all the yote's are running so you may want to set up across the field on the woods line......but then again theres a nice chunk of woods on that side as well.....its hard too tell.....pending on the wind I would prolly set up on that field ditch line directly behind the house to the right. Goodluck!


----------



## Nicholas (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks Scum Frog I will definitely give that a shot over by the creek. I was thinking that there are a a lot of potential good places to set up depending on the wind due to the fact that there is some really nice habitat on this property with the creek, swamp, woods, and isolated island of woods cut off by the creek itself. 

If anyone else can see some good spots and would like to share I was be much obliged!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicholas,
Welcome to the OGF forums. 

I have to agree 100% with Scum Frog, on the wind direction dertermining everything.

You say you have a "large coyote creeping down the creek"... Do you know this by tracks or have you seen him? If you can be there the approximate time he's traveling along that creek, you could set up about 100+ yards from that location and pick him off with a decent rifle. Just a thought. 

Otherwise, if you try calling him, try using a motion decoy. As these things take their eyes off of your location and give you a better opportunity to get a good shot.

No matter how you go at it...Good Luck! 
Bowhunter57


----------



## Nicholas (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks Bowhunter57 I'll definitely use the wind when setting up. I have a mojo decoy and a mimic HD electronic caller as well as a Real Deal wood distress call. I actually saw the big coyote at about 9am coming from the bottom of the picture moving along the creek towards the back(top) where the swamp and island of trees are. I'll let you know if I get em!


----------

